# Romance novels with were-creatures (but no vampires)



## Mulefa Zalif (Jun 25, 2011)

I've never read a romance novel before.
Now I want to read one.
I don't think I could read a regular romance novel, but if it contains were-creatures, I just might be able to.
Can you recommend one?

But no vampires, please, because I don't like them very much (undead, yuck).


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 25, 2011)

There are so many.  Do you want it to be m/f or m/m?  Do you want explicit steamy sex or not so much?  Do you want BDSM-flavor?  (That's particularly common in were-fiction.)  Do you want an urban/modern setting (85% of all were fiction) or a historical setting (most of the remaining 25%, although there are a few futuristic shifter stories).  Is a human/were pairing ok?  (very common human protagonist were love interest)


----------



## Zenia (Jun 25, 2011)

One of my favorites is 'Blood and Chocolate' by Annette Curtis Klausse. There was a movie made recently that was INCREDIBLY loosely based on the book. I haven't seen the movie, but know that it is completely different from the book, they just kept the names the same and the fact that there are werewolves. But the book is excellent. It is a M/F book and it contains violence as well as romance.


----------



## greymist (Jun 26, 2011)

If you want good were romance.  look for....   LA Banks, Patricia Briggs, Karen Maclnerney, Eileen Wilks, or Caitlin Kittredge....   LA Banks and Patricia Biggs are my favorite though...  the others are good.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jun 26, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> There are so many.  Do you want it to be m/f or m/m?  Do you want explicit steamy sex or not so much?  Do you want BDSM-flavor?  (That's particularly common in were-fiction.)  Do you want an urban/modern setting (85% of all were fiction) or a historical setting (most of the remaining 25%, although there are a few futuristic shifter stories).  Is a human/were pairing ok?  (very common human protagonist were love interest)


 Let me see...

> Do you want it to be m/f or m/m?
I'd like it to be m/f, but f/f is OK, too.

>  Do you want explicit steamy sex or not so much?
What I want is a novel written specifically for women. I guess that means not so much sex.

> Do you want BDSM-flavor?  (That's particularly common in were-fiction.)
Vanilla for me, please.
Maybe I'll try the strawberry-flavored ones later.

> Do you want an urban/modern setting
I guess all settings are OK for me.

> Is a human/were pairing ok?
Yes, please. Preferably the heroine should be human, and the hero a were.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jun 26, 2011)

Zenia said:


> One of my favorites is 'Blood and Chocolate' by Annette Curtis Klausse. There was a movie made recently that was INCREDIBLY loosely based on the book. I haven't seen the movie, but know that it is completely different from the book, they just kept the names the same and the fact that there are werewolves. But the book is excellent. It is a M/F book and it contains violence as well as romance.


 Isn't that a feminist book, like the Chanur series? (women are tough and dominant, men are evil and/or weak)


----------



## Zenia (Jun 26, 2011)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Isn't that a feminist book, like the Chanur series? (women are tough and dominant, men are evil and/or weak)


Nope. That isn't the book at all. You must be thinking of another one.

Amazon link...


----------

